
Uber’s Search for New C.E.O. Hampered by Deep Split on Board - Element_
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/30/technology/uber-search-for-new-ceo-kalanick-huffington-whitman.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
merricksb
More active discussion higher up on the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14889549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14889549)

------
kartD
Reposting my comment, because I don't think enough ire has been directed at
Uber's board...

Possibly the most incompetent board of directors in the past decade. Can't
reign Travis in, couldn't avoid all of this by forcing Travis to get an adult
COO like Sandberg, fire him after he takes a break to mourn his moms death.
They should all resign as well. A boards job is to reign in the CEO's bad
tendencies. Really what have any of them accomplished by being on the board?
Is there anything they can point to? And on top of all of that, their busy
leaking news instead of picking a CEO...

~~~
watwut
The issue was not that Travis or whoever would not be "adult". They were more
adults then most of us. The issue was that they had low ethics, got what they
wanted in any dirty way possible which brought them huge early success. The
very same traits that brought them success are the ones that make it hard to
get rid of him. Plus, the board is intentionally filled with people who are ok
with people like Travis and companies doing whatever.

------
omarforgotpwd
How irresponsible to get rid of the CEO of a company worth supposedly $70B
with no idea who could replace him

------
4WIW
"On one side is Mr. Kalanick, who is plotting a comeback". One this phrase is
enough to realize that Mike Isaacs is a Benchmark fanboy and he is expected to
advance their side of the story, just as he did in the last months/years. Move
on, no journalism here, just leaks and propaganda.

------
Overtonwindow
I feel like this article could've been a third of its length, and was going to
great lengths to fill space.

